# PETITION TO STOP ISP's and the CRTC FROM MILKING US DRY.



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey folks, like all of you I'm extremely disappointed and frustrated by the CRTC selling out everyday Canadians to the fat asses at the Telecoms. I honestly I think this whole thing is as shady as dick cheney/ halliburton's ties to the Iraq war. I would not be too surprised if there are close ties between the decision makers at the CRTC (i.e. CRTC Chair Konrad von Finckenstein) and the top brass at the different Telecoms.

Any how, I discovered there is a very active petition/ movement which is fast gaining momentum to pressure Ottawa to REVERSE the CRTC's ruling and prevent telcos from milking us dry! As it currently stands, Americans get far more service and internet for the same amount of money we're currently paying. Does that sound fair to you? No.

*If you don't want have to pay even MORE for the same amount of internet you're getting now, please get involved, at the very least, please sign this petition.*

http://openmedia.ca/meter

Get involved. Share the news. Pass the link to every Canadian you know.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Signed and reposted in other places


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

signed and reposted!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks guys! Let's keep it up! I've also emailed everyone I know about it and no one's complained to me about it - in fact some people are actually grateful that I sent them the link!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I thought the green-lights to do this was revoked and CRTC was supposed to make an announcement of the reversal soon.

?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

As far as I understand, they are in the 're-considering' phase; nothing has been officially proposed or amended yet. The government has 'urged' CRTC to reconsider and has not officially intervened. I figure the more people we have that officially petitions against metering, the stronger our cause for fair internet fees.

The fight/ process isn't over by a long shot until the ISP's get a clear picture of what they can and can't do.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they will intervene if the CRTC does not reverse it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sunstar said:


> they will intervene if the CRTC does not reverse it.


Yeah, but are you going to take a politician's word for it?! 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Reminds me of this joke that was sent to me:

A Canadian politician suffers a sudden heart attack and finds himself at st. Peters gate. " your a politician my son" explains st. Peter " which means you should be in hell. However this is unusual because you are a Canadian politician. In this case my son I will let you decide, you will go to hell for 12 hours and by that time I will have your decision. 

So the politician takes an elevator that popped out of the clouds down to hell. When the door opens he's shocked to sees all his dead buddies, drinking and smoking, gambling and chasing sexy young girls. His best friend which he hasn't seen for 4 years from cancer walks up to him and gives him a kiss on the cheek and hands him a brandy. "You'll love it down here charlies boy, sex, money, and power all the things we strived for in life." "But isn't this suppose to be hell, is it?!" He asked still wide eyed in disbelief. "Yeah but hell is where the party is at, in heaven those prudes hate our lavish life style. That's why they consider it hell"

After 12 hours of drinks, drugs, and sex the politician goes back up to. St peter's gate and tell him he'd rather stay in hell. "Are you sure my son?" " Yes yes who wouldn't!!?!" "Okay then good luck my son" and with that he was on the elevator back to hell. 

When the door opened everything was different no more party, no more girls just his friends being tortured and sodomized. "What happened? Where are all the things you promised me?" He protested in anger and shock to his best friend. "Oh, we were just campaigning, remember?"


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

It's a good way for a politian to gain some brownie points with the general public that's for sure!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

That's what the Tories are hoping.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Apparently this sh*t is far from over...

http://tech.ca.msn.com/crtc-looks-at-internet-usage-based-billing-2

So long as the same tools are in charge of the crtc, they're going to try finding ways to screw everyone over. Just so they can have a 'comfy' board seat in their future at Bell, Cogeco, Rogers, etc...

Raising wholesale bandwidth prices will affect ordinary people when isps pass on the higher prices to their customers. Such a friggin tool Konrad von Finckenstein is.

These guys need to be fired, tarred and feathered.


----------

